# NAD: Traynor YCS50H & 4x12 stack - This thing rocks!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been a huge Traynor fan and loved my YCS50 1x12 combo amp, but I needed a 4x12 and tried the Marshall route (JCM900 SL-X), but just wasn't happy with it.

Well I ended up trading a guy for the head version of my Traynor and bought the matching 4x12 cab from him. This thing ROCKS!! Still the best sounding and most versatile amp I've played.

In my opinion it blows the JCM900 I had out of the water! :wow:

Anyways, here are some pics of my new rig!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice! I've been a fan of Traynors for a long time too and the YCS50 looks like a winner.

You gotta update your sig, though!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet. Love that amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

looks great , I hope enjoy it ..


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great! I think I might have just bought the cab and plopped the combo on top, for more flexibility, but this does look very nice.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THose sounds damn good..but i never could undertand why they could'nt make the head fit better with the cab.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> THose sounds damn good..but i never could undertand why they could'nt make the head fit better with the cab.


I think I see what you mean, but there's a long history of amp heads and cabs having that appearance, including Marshall, Fender, etc. Maybe it's so that the head will fit with other cabs too?

Traynor Amps: All Tube Guitar Heads

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Are you keeping the SL-X?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not likely, I will fully test out the Traynor this weekend at band practice and then decide, but I will most likely be selling the SL-X.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to make the switch Toogy, I have the same head and really like it. I haven't tried the matching 4x12 cab, just using a 1x12 Saxon and the Stone Age 1x15 I got from NIKKO.


----------



## mpardy (Feb 24, 2006)

How is the 412 Cab? I am thinking about picking one of these up. L and M have a %0 financing deal going for all Yorkville products right now. Thinking about grabbing the one with the Vintage 30's in it. Also, You wouldn't happen to have any pics of the inside of the cab would you? Would like to see how the bracing is done. I was thinking about getting an Orange cab, but these are Canadian made, and look to be built very similar to the Orange cabs, but way more affordable.

Thoughts?


Cheers,
mpardy



Toogy said:


> Not likely, I will fully test out the Traynor this weekend at band practice and then decide, but I will most likely be selling the SL-X.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the cab, it has the same speakers as the Marshall 1960's (G12T-75). I don't have any pics of the inside of it, but i'm sure it's built solid! Traynor's Canadian made stuff is STELLAR!

And the Traynor cab is about 25 lbs heavier than a Marshall 1960A, so that has to account for something!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've been trying to find a nice plexi style tone...and only get to play loud when no one is home...so it can be hard to dial stuff in some times...

but today...i went to channel 2...dimed the master... then had the gain and channel volume around 3pm...greatness...switch to the rhythm pickup and lower the volume and a nice clean clear tone...then switch to the bridge with the volume dimed...and theres the sweet dirt...

i love this amp more every day

a side note too Toogy...i would imagine that you are running the EL34's in that...i had a pair of 6L6's kickin around so i put them in...great rock/metal tones on channel one...getting some great chug now...but i think i may still go back to the 34's...i like the thump, but its not really my style


----------

